# Questions concerning POET and QL3 for ATIS tech.



## impedo (9 Jan 2008)

I am a reservist going regular effective January 18th if things administrative wise on my end is cleared up.  For me this is a huge step in my life and i look forward to it every day.  

However the former being mentioned i am phased by the unknown.  What if i academicly can not complete POET, or my QL3 for that matter? what happens then? what is the general failure rate of POET?  I heard from a regular force personal who exists outside of the C and E trade that it is 60 % and i am thinking to myself hey this isnt sniper school, what is this guy smoking!  That being said my study habits in school use to be horrible, but i plan on fixing that.   And i love electronics but my math is far from being compository of a theoretical physicist.

 Anyway as of writing this post it is ten days to my departure for CFSCE kingston.    I am looking forward to any input that is added in successive posts.  thanks a lot all, Cooley out!

(how long is the backlog of students for POET?)


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2008)

These topics may help you:

POET and SQ in 2007

POET Course

ATIS and LCIS TECH.

Difference between ATIS Tech, LCIS Tech and COMM RSCH


----------



## observor 69 (9 Jan 2008)

impedo said:
			
		

> I am a reservist going regular effective January 18th if things administrative wise on my end is cleared up.  For me this is a huge step in my life and i look forward to it every day.
> 
> However the former being mentioned i am phased by the unknown.  What if i academicly can not complete POET, or my QL3 for that matter? what happens then? what is the general failure rate of POET?  I heard from a regular force personal who exists outside of the C and E trade that it is 60 % and i am thinking to myself hey this isnt sniper school, what is this guy smoking!  That being said my study habits in school use to be horrible, but i plan on fixing that.   And i love electronics but my math is far from being compository of a theoretical physicist.
> 
> ...



Hey Impedo, I am a retired POET instructor.  Ya 60% ha ha... If it was that high we would consider the instruction a failure. It is not that hard if you apply yourself. It is not set up to fail people, what would be the point in that. Pay attention, do your share of the work to understand what you are being taught and it will all work out.

And what the hell is a "compository of a theoretical physicist."  If you are a Grade 12 graduate you should be OK for math.  

I obviously can't speak to backlog.

Enjoy the course .....Enjoy Kingston.


----------



## impedo (9 Jan 2008)

thanks for the quick responses fellas! 

haha sorry for use of syntax, i have been reading some crazy books.
  
just to clearifly for those who are not in the ATIS trade,  do not do SQ because this is an airforce unlike LCIS. and in my case i am recruit school bypass.  so thats a nice bonus on top of that i have three months until promotion (IPC2) because of my reservist time in.

i appreciate any information you folks can post for me, i am just waiting to see how things will be once i get there.  i am especially curious as to how long i will have to wait to be course loaded onto POET, i know a new course runs every two weeks, and QL3 ATIS tech is 3-4 times a year.  would i be waiting in kingston after completion of my POET for my QL3? i read somewhere on the forums here that we go to borden mainly to wait for QL3?.  can anyone confirm this?

PS. brainnnnns bRAAAIIIINNNs need information!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jan 2008)

There is no hard and fast rule to this but...what "may" happen to you:

1.  Arrive Kingston, and are attached posted to PRETC in CFB Borden (if you are not on a POET course immediately) OR arrive in Kingston and get a GD type job if you are not immediately on POET OR start POET.

2.  Upon completion of POET, you may find yourself on EWOT with a local unit OR you may be sent somewhere for EWOT where there is a spot OR you may take some other course while you wait for your 3's course to start OR your POET might end and lucky you off you go right onto a 3's course (not likely to happen).

And...it is safe for you to assume that the person(s) who replied to your questions are well aware that SQ is not a requirement for ATIS Tech.

So, those are things that MAY happen, only you will know once you get up there, unless someone who is currently on staff at 2 or 3 Sqn or somewhere like that gives you the goods.

According to the CFSCE website, there are a total of 5 ATIS QL3 courses run each year, but an ATIS Tech at the school would know if that is accurate.


----------



## Kig (4 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> These topics may help you:
> 
> POET and SQ in 2007
> 
> ...




Is ur links 2 buttom links ("ATIS and LCIS TECH" and "Difference between ATIS Tech, LCIS Tech and COMM RSCH") still apply? they are kinda old.


----------

